# 10.5.x sur Hardware mac récent



## harrypoppins (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous !  

Utilisateur mac depuis tout petit (plus de 15 ans, je faisait déjà des dessins sur OS 7 lol) j'ai beaucoup apprécié les évolutions des systèmes d'exploitation jusqu'à Leopard. 
Par la suite j'ai acheté Snow Leopard pour m'en servir pendant un petit 2 mois avant de re-basculer sur son grand frère.

Je suis entre autres allergique à Lion (Rip Rosetta) et méfiant quand à l'avenir d'Apple...
Nul besoin pour tout adepte de Steve Jobs de venir me rabâcher que seul le futur compte etc : je ne viens pas ici pour débattre et suis content pour vous si vous appréciez l&#8217;évolution des (I)OS d'apple.    

Ma question est la suivante : Il y a t-il un moyen pour installer Leopard sur un mac/processeur de nouvelle génération ? 

Merci pour vos réponses constructives. ^^


----------



## val212 (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac de 2010 sous Leopard pas de problème


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

harrypoppins a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Utilisateur mac depuis tout petit (plus de 15 ans, je faisait déjà des dessins sur OS 7 lol) j'ai beaucoup apprécié les évolutions des systèmes d'exploitation jusqu'à Leopard.
> Par la suite j'ai acheté Snow Leopard pour m'en servir pendant un petit 2 mois avant de re-basculer sur son grand frère.
> ...


Bonjour,
En principe un Mac ne peut accepter un OS antérieur à l'OS avec lequel il a été vendu.
Si ton Mac à été vendu avec Lion tu ne pourras pas installer SL.
PS
Je n'ai jamais tenter le truc, mais  peut être qu'en installant SL sur un DD externe à partir d'un Mac compatible puis en clonant sur le Mac de destination (en ayant enlevé auparavant le fichier _PlatformSupport.plist_)
Ce truc est normalement utilisé pour installer Lion sur des Mac _Core Duo_,  "normalement" non compatibles  Lion.


----------



## harrypoppins (13 Août 2011)

Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses (je pensais pas en avoir sur la journée  )



val212 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iMac de 2010 sous Leopard pas de problème


Ah là ça devient intéressant : tu avais donc 10.6 fourni comme Os quand tu l'as acheté ? Et au niveau processeur c'est un Core2Duo ou CoreI7 ?
Merci.



subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En principe un Mac ne peut accepter un OS antérieur à l'OS avec lequel il a été vendu.
> Si ton Mac à été vendu avec Lion tu ne pourras pas installer SL.
> PS
> ...


C'est toujours bon à savoir, (même si dans mon cas je pensais à 10.5 et non 10.6 ^^)

Mon grand bonheur serait de parvenir à installer Leopard avec un Processeur Corei7. (va bien valoir qu'on oublie le Core2Duo)

Encore une fois merci pour votre participation, je ne pensais pas que le sujet aurait suscité de l&#8217;intérêt si rapidement (en général on veut l'update et non l'inverse ). 
Qui sait, hein ? si ça trouve _il y a bien longtemps, dans une galaxie lointaine, très lointaine..._

En plus de ça avec ma question, j'avais un peu peur d'avoir sur le dos une foule en furie -fourche à la main- me conduire au bûcher... :rateau:

Voilà n'hésitez pas à donner vos expériences et avis, bonne soirée.


----------



## iwizzz (13 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

A priori, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas, l'OS devrait bien fonctionner (Leopard tourne en 64 bits). La seule chose, c'est que selon moi tu risques d'avoir quelques soucis au niveau hardware (une iSight ou un port Thunderbolt non reconnu, par exemple).

Mais ce n'est que mon avis, je peux me tromper


----------

